# awesome pics



## IrishOne81 (Oct 3, 2006)

so here are some pics of plants that i have helped cut and i saw growin in cali last year..... lets just say it was all yummy ;-)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2006)

*Damn IrishOne81 they are some fine looking ladies. What strain is the darker plant? Man that looks killer. What was the harvest weight after drying. Nice job man, nice job.  *


----------



## IrishOne81 (Oct 3, 2006)

to be perfectly honest with you i have no idea... it was a friend of mine who grows out there, altho when i get in touch again i'll be sure to ask!

lol the final weight is in lots and lots of pounds, there were more plants then the ones in the pics! and they were all outdoor and grew over 7-9 feet tall...

i know, i drool whenever i look at these pictures


----------



## IrishOne81 (Oct 3, 2006)

the drying buds are just pics of what was harvested before... the ones that were not harvested were still in the field


----------



## Mutt (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW man, now thats some eye candy.


----------



## Rinse Out (WÃ³Ã¡h) (Oct 3, 2006)

i need some tissue paper.......


nice plants.. weird though that black/purple one.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

nice plants and buds


----------



## IrishOne81 (Oct 5, 2006)

too bad the plants weren't mine and i couldn't get them home from cali. my gf and i spent 10 days in cali and were pretty damn stoned for most of them, i think even when we were sleeping. the person who was growing them used an entire garage to dry the plants... i couldn't even give you an idea of how much there was...


----------

